# Memory foam mattress toppers



## Phanny55

Just bought a topper for motorhome and am concerned that once I open the packaging that it won't be easy to fold or roll so as to store. Does anyone use these toppers? Thanks


----------



## kandsservices

We use them in our van no problem rolling it back up just like a sleeping bag really.
kev


----------



## smithiesagain

We have 2...one in our home in Morocco and one on a bed where we wotrk.

Once it is rolled onto the bed it takes a full day to "swell" to its correct size. I have NEVER tried taking one up to store it...will you be doing this every day ?

The larger the topper is, the more difficult it is to get onto the bed easily......2 people will make this easier. It actually says NOT to pull on the sides as you may damage the topper.....lifting is the way to go !

Enjoy the experience....it is a super soft sleep !!


----------



## SamAhab

smithiesagain said:


> We have 2...one in our home in Morocco and one on a bed where we work.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Perseus

You don't say whether the topper is for a single bed or a double? We have two single toppers bouht from Raskelf. 

They roll up very tightly and we secure them with wide elastic bands and they go easily under the side sofa in the van.

We have had them them for what seems like years and wouldn't be without them. 

Can't understand that post saying theirs sort of 'blow up'. The Raskelf ones stay virtually flat all the time. 

John


----------



## H1-GBV

Phanny55 said:


> Just bought a topper for motorhome and am concerned that once I open the packaging that it won't be easy to fold or roll so as to store. Does anyone use these toppers? Thanks


The joys of an A-class - our topper, which is a very comfortable 2", lies on the drop-down bed, which remains made-up throughout our travels (unless we visit the launderette  )

We reckon we get as good a night sleep in the van as anywhere we've ever been.


----------



## Phanny55

*Topper*

It is actually a kingsize 2" thickness and it is for an Autotrail Mohican where we make up the bed. It just seems so heavy in the packaging. I was hoping to put a sheet on it and then roll it up.


----------



## commuter

best advice we had recently was to put our topper inside a duvet cover instead of using a fitted sheet which protects it and makes it easier to handle. Ours gets rolled and goes on the overcab when travelling as we have two kids seats on the forward facing seats that make our double bed


----------



## smithiesagain

Perseus,

You are quite right !!!.....My other half pointed out ( after I had posted !) that our custom made HUGE topper (160x200) from Raskelf had actually been " vacuum packed" into a bag ...BY US...for ease of transport to Morocco. The original packaging didnt fit into our car so we had to compress it.

I was terrified that it would spring back to full size as soon as we opened the vacuum bag....but it wasnt quite that spectacular on opening :lol: 

SamAhab.......I am so glad we can provide you with a little fun..... 8O  ...its lovely to be back here !!!


Jenny


----------



## Phanny55

*Topper*

Great - thanks for the advice. The company I bought it from actually offered a cover to go over it to which I delined!
Regards Hazel


----------



## Jodi1

WE have two single 2" toppers in the m/h which I covered in duvet covers (tailored to fit well) and then cover them with a single bed sheet when in use, as the fitted duvet covers fit rather too well and are a struggle to get on and off. We leave them in situ in the van and they are comfortable for sitting on as well as sleeping on. When they are taken out of the van, we roll them up as tightly as possible and secure with an old belt. No problem with them flattening or whatever. I take them with me when we go to my SIL's house as her bed is so uncomfy.
We also have a kingsize 2" topper in our static which we bought with a special cover that stops you getting too hot from the foam and that seems to work very well and worth investing in.


----------



## gerri

*furnishings*

Hi i need to get a topper but my husband says he does not want one because it makes him to hot can you explain about the cover you have that stop this and where you bought please we have single beds in the Burstner but as his hip is bad to i would like to do both beds thankyou


----------



## Perseus

Hi Gerri,

That was my initial fear....getting hot in the night. I can absolutely guarantee that the Raskelf 2inch memory foam toppers that we bought, (2 singles), *DEFINITELY* had no heat induction whatsoever.

If they had, we would have taken them back to Raskelf double quick.

Recommend them highly.

Cheers John


----------



## mr2

commuter said:


> best advice we had recently was to put our topper inside a duvet cover instead of using a fitted sheet which protects it and makes it easier to handle. Ours gets rolled and goes on the overcab when travelling as we have two kids seats on the forward facing seats that make our double bed


Like above, we use a topper in the rear 0f the Elldis180 & store it overcab during the day- we sleep better in the MH than at home! The topper expanded to about 3 ins and we have found no ploblem using fitted sheets. More comfortable than sleeping on the cushions.


----------



## Jodi1

*Re: furnishings*



gerri said:


> Hi i need to get a topper but my husband says he does not want one because it makes him to hot can you explain about the cover you have that stop this and where you bought please we have single beds in the Burstner but as his hip is bad to i would like to do both beds thankyou


Gerri
The covers are called Coolmax and after a quick Google several places sell them with the memory foam toppers and there will be explanations on the site on how they work. Got ours from the internet and they were delivered very quickly, but they are heavy and the delivery man wasn't very happy 8O

Hope this helps


----------

